# Worried that Daisy is timid



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello everyone,

So we went to visit our beautiful Daisy yesterday and spent 3 hours cuddling, playing and spending lots of time with her. We had a great time and now she is 8 weeks her personality is really starting to develop. Her brother (the only other puppy in the litter) is a bruiser and bounds around playing he seems extremely confident. Daisy on the other hand is much more timid. She really approaches new situations with caution. I having noticed this am really keen to bring her confidence out through socialisation and training. Could you lovely people please give me some advise... How do I build her confidence when she comes home in just 1 week and 5 days! Its really important to me that we have a confident pooch. 

Saying that though when she has had enough of her brother she doesn't half tell him off...so maybe I am worrying too much... 

She is looking stunning though so I have attached a picture... her hair is really started to grow and looks like curls are coming too! YAY!! 

We also put her first collar on her and she was not even bothered ... bonus!!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh she is beautiful!!!! Samson was timid when we had him and still is now to some extent. 
It's all about introducing new things to her slowly and lots of socialising with other dogs, people, children, roads etc. slowly and at her own pace. If you force her into a situation she is more likely to get scared.
Samson would not go out for a walk once he'd had his jabs. He hated it! It took quite a lot of tiny little walks to the end of our road before we could go any further! Once he became more confident at that, then we started added more to our journey. Now we can walk for miles and he loves it
We have friends who have dogs and that is just fantastic at getting them used to other dogs. Samson has a few doggy friends now and he has learned a lot from them. although he is very wary when we meet a strange dog, and is very submissive, once he realizes the other dog is friendly he usually gets very excited and wants to play.
Don't worry if it takes longer than what you first thought, Samson is 9 months old now and is very well socialized but is still learning.
I think it's nicer if they hold back slightly as some times there can be more trouble if they go bounding into situations!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. She will come into her own when you get her home. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

She is beautiful. Gorgeous coat. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> Oh she is beautiful!!!! Samson was timid when we had him and still is now to some extent.
> It's all about introducing new things to her slowly and lots of socialising with other dogs, people, children, roads etc. slowly and at her own pace. If you force her into a situation she is more likely to get scared.
> Samson would not go out for a walk once he'd had his jabs. He hated it! It took quite a lot of tiny little walks to the end of our road before we could go any further! Once he became more confident at that, then we started added more to our journey. Now we can walk for miles and he loves it
> We have friends who have dogs and that is just fantastic at getting them used to other dogs. Samson has a few doggy friends now and he has learned a lot from them. although he is very wary when we meet a strange dog, and is very submissive, once he realizes the other dog is friendly he usually gets very excited and wants to play.
> ...


Thanks for your wonderful advise... Its nice to hear that you had the same issue and came through the other side with a beautiful confident dog. Thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Other dogs will probably be fine with Daisy, she" ll have good manners her brother will probably get put in his place and given a good telling off, like she's been doing


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Daisy is gorgeous. I'm sure she will be fine once you get her home. Does your local vets offer puppy parties where young pups can go play before they are fully vaccinated. Pip did this for 3 weeks & it was fantastic. She was very timid to begin with but then by the end of the 3 weeks was so much confident & since I have introduced her to some friendly dogs in our back garden so I know she's safe & she's loved it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Daisy is beautiful.
Just take things slowly when she comes home and let her take her time in new situations. Kiki used to just sit anytime we encountered anything new - and if a strange dog approached her she literally screamed... now she is still submissive towards new dogs, but only politely so and once she has sussed them out she is happily off and playing  she confidently goes out and about an is very happy to meet and greet any people young, old in a wheel chair - very happy


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is stunning. Gently, slowly and lots of reassurance.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute!! Ruby was the more timid out of her litter, the others use to roll around and play fight and she would sit and watch like they were crazy or something! We brought her home at 8 weeks and she had to co-exist with Ralph who was 7 months, so she had to learn to stick up for herself haha - and she does.
My advice is when you get her home take her everywhere - (carrying of course until injections are up to date) take her shopping, markets, the park, trains, trams etc etc. I even took Ralph in sainsburys Nd ruby in ikea....
Enjoy, luckily it's summer (allegedly) so a nice time to get out and about and meet new people and experience new situations x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie was the quiet one when we collected her.

I spent the first week just being with her and giving her lots of cuddles and just trying to make her feel secure.

I read somewhere that you need to introduce them to anything you want them to get used to by 16 weeks. So I diligently spent the next 6 weeks gently introducing her to anything I could think of. Not really gently, more matter of fact kind of way. 

You may find that once she's away from her dominant brother that she has chance to grow in confidence and flourish.

Millie is a bit of a character now.


----------

